# Mack at 10 months.....



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He looks around like he is the king of the castle! Very handsome.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Didn't read scrolled down... didn't see golden scrolled back up and read LOL


Beautiful dog and I agree about collie's being great dogs, have had a few friends that have had them. VERY smart dogs.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

He is so beautiful. I would love to have a collie someday!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He is absolutely breathtaking! I was raised with rough collies and would love to have another at some point.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I've loved Collies since the days of Lassie!!

Mack is looking very handsome after his grooming..............


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Mack is beautiful! I would try having him lay next to you while you gently touch his feet, petting down his leg to them, treating him as you touch them. One trick I use for those who don't like their feet done is I have my daughter petting/fussing over them them as I do feet. The distraction works great.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow he is stunning! Looks like he is enjoying the great weather.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Laurie said:


> I've loved Collies since the days of Lassie!!


 
Me too! It's sort of sad how many people will mention Lassie to me when we are out and about and their kids look all confused and say "Who's Lassie?" Poor things, a whole generation without Lassie and Lad and Benji and Big Red.... I read every dog and horse book I could get my hands on when I was young. I think they're missing out.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

He is beautiful! I used to love Lassie when I was little


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Just stunning! This is probably the prettiest Collie I have ever seen!


----------

